
A Small Rocket Maker Is Running a Different Kind of Space Race - melling
https://www.bloomberg.com/features/2020-astra-rocket/
======
NBorlaug
"Astra's founders say that their goal is to become the 'FedEx of space,' a
company that will deploy smallsats into low-Earth orbit daily and for as
little as $1 million."

